# Mice!



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I have an 08 Silverado 1500. Got in it this morning and out of the corner of my eye I see a mouse run across the passenger side floor. 

the door locks have been giving me troubles lately and same with the truck actually starting up. I’ll put the the key in and go to start it up but there’s nothing for about 10secs, then all of a sudden it fires up like it normally would. I’m sure he’s been chewing on some wires causing a short somewhere. The truck sat all spring summer & fall. I’ve put some traps in the truck under the seats for now. just wondering Where I would even start looking for a nest. Anyone ever have mice problems in there vehicles?


----------



## steinsa (Dec 23, 2013)

I had the same problem in an old Tahoe...good luck. I found them living in the headliner, inside the dash, under the hood, in the vents, throughout the ductwork, near the heater core. It's going to be an expedition to say the least. Start by making sure you kill them before they make the truck smell so bad you can't keep it any more...I had to sell mine.


----------



## timstech (Sep 16, 2019)

Pull the blower motor,start there,look for any nesting material


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Have had some residents for years in the trucks that don't get used much. 

Throw some d con on the floor boards.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

What's d con


Philbilly2 said:


> Have had some residents for years in the trucks that don't get used much.
> 
> Throw some d con on the floor boards.


whats d con?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

HadiCoop said:


> What's d con
> 
> whats d con?


mouse/rat posion


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Supposedly, moth balls or mint works to drive them away. Personally, I'd rather smell mint than mothballs. 
We had a wall at a rental where squirrels chewed through the window sill on the 3rd floor and were trying to make the wall their home. I dropped some mothballs in the hole and a squirrel came running out. I wrapped the sill with galvanized sheet metal to keep them out.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

get some traps and some peanut butter and set it up, i knw you have traps but keep them baited and you'll be getting mice guaranteed. Check your airbox, blower motor, defrost vents, and in the cab, you may not find anything.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Could smell them cooking after plowing for a bit and the truck was nice and warm.....that’s the only way you’re going to get rid of them


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

seville009 said:


> Could smell them cooking after plowing for a bit and the truck was nice and warm.....that's the only way you're going to get rid of them


I'd love to cook them!


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Where’s the easiest place to start ripping apart the dash? I’m sure it comes apart easy, but wondering how hard it is to go back together...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

i use this around the barns, garage, works well, never had good resulte with d-con
https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...it-chunx-9-lb-pail-of-1-oz-chunx?cm_vc=-10005


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I sold mine to @DeVries when the barn cat went on strike...


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)

Check your intake. They love making nests there. Especially when they can chew away your filter for bedding.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Friend had mice in his engine compartment. Leave the hood open and they wont nest in the engine. (assume, the truck is inside so weather wont get under the hood.)


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Supposedly, moth balls or mint works to drive them away. Personally, I'd rather smell mint than mothballs.
> We had a wall at a rental where squirrels chewed through the window sill on the 3rd floor and were trying to make the wall their home. I dropped some mothballs in the hole and a squirrel came running out. I wrapped the sill with galvanized sheet metal to keep them out.


How'd you get there a little legs apart?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

1olddogtwo said:


> How'd you get there a little legs apart?


Magnifying glass and tweezers.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

SilverPine said:


> Check your intake. They love making nests there. Especially when they can chew away your filter for bedding.


Just cleaned the k&n yesterday, nothin there. I don't think it's in the engine compartment, but not sure. I know forsure the little bastard is inside my truck. Not sure the wife will come out with me anymore lol..


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

theplowmeister said:


> Friend had mice in his engine compartment. Leave the hood open and they wont nest in the engine. (assume, the truck is inside so weather wont get under the hood.)


I leave it outside, don't want the slush/salt melting all over the shop floor, never mind letting him loose into the shop. Power locks are buggered, but I can still get in. Truck still starts, but it's hesitant. My first thought today after seeing it was...tractor. Mice do start fires...


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

If he's nesting he may not eat the D-con or Tomcat, he's eating somewhere else. We load these up with peanut butter and they work well.

https://www.homedepot.com/p/Souther...use-Snap-Traps-12-Pack-SH-10028-6PK/303851351


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

they will eat the insulation


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> I have an 08 Silverado 1500. Got in it this morning and out of the corner of my eye I see a mouse run across the passenger side floor.
> 
> the door locks have been giving me troubles lately and same with the truck actually starting up. I'll put the the key in and go to start it up but there's nothing for about 10secs, then all of a sudden it fires up like it normally would. I'm sure he's been chewing on some wires causing a short somewhere. The truck sat all spring summer & fall. I've put some traps in the truck under the seats for now. just wondering Where I would even start looking for a nest. Anyone ever have mice problems in there vehicles?


 They got in my F-350 sat all summer. I got on of the battery operated traps. Little peanut butter for bait got them all. The truck won't start now and it's getting fuel. Turns over that's it Lol


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We set bait stations around the yard. 
I had one truck get mice in it and to clean it we used air compressor and blower nozzle everywhere. To try and find any fuzzy nests. 
We used armourall vent cleaner on all the vents. It foams up well. The shampoo she’s all the carpets and seats. Mixed up peppermint oil and water in a spray bottle and sprayed it everywhere. 

Nice don’t like genuine bounce dryer sheets. 


Had a mouse chew the cam bus wire on tractor. Cost $2500


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Blower motor, and heater core area would be my first guess


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

pull the blower motor and start pushing compressed air thru the duct work....watch your eyes as lots of small stuff may come out, cycle the heater controls as you clean


----------



## Dondo (Dec 8, 2009)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> We set bait stations around the yard.
> I had one truck get mice in it and to clean it we used air compressor and blower nozzle everywhere. To try and find any fuzzy nests.
> We used armourall vent cleaner on all the vents. It foams up well. The shampoo she's all the carpets and seats. Mixed up peppermint oil and water in a spray bottle and sprayed it everywhere.
> 
> ...


I can speak for the dryer sheets. That was the only thing that worked for me to keep the mice from nesting in a pop-up camper that I used to store for the winters at my wife's family's farm.


----------



## Juniper (Mar 5, 2019)

Also if you have a bird feeder close by the mice will have a constant food source. I use the old fashioned spring traps with peanut butter too. Sometimes they will lick the PB off the trap, but keep baiting and resetting them. Eventually they will get whacked.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, came home from my dads this morning only to find out I got played by the mice. These traps obviously do not work, bought the good snap traps and baited them with PB. Hopefully we get something over night.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

When they get cold they’re not as sticky


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Hydromaster said:


> When they get cold they're not as sticky


Ahhh, that makes sense. Never thought of that.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

HadiCoop said:


> View attachment 197870
> View attachment 197871
> Well, came home from my dads this morning only to find out I got played by the mice. These traps obviously do not work, bought the good snap traps and baited them with PB. Hopefully we get something over night.


How's it feel to be outsmarted by a mouse?


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> How's it feel to be outsmarted by a mouse?


Not fun at all, I'll get the little guy shortly...


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Early bird gets the worm.
Second mouse gets the cheese.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Juniper said:


> Also if you have a bird feeder close by the mice will have a constant food source. I use the old fashioned spring traps with peanut butter too. Sometimes they will lick the PB off the trap, but keep baiting and resetting them. Eventually they will get whacked.


I may just have to buy the old fashioned traps, but I'll give these clamp traps another shot tonight. The mouse definitely licked it off... I don't know how it didn't get em, the trip is very sensitive.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

You are going to have some chubby mice feeding them , .......... old fashion snap traps seem to work the best .


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Mine is bigger, caught 3 at a time.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

SHAWZER said:


> You are going to have some chubby mice feeding them , .......... old fashion snap traps seem to work the best .


I need to place the PB further back I think on the trip..I noticed I could only put on so much PB before the weight of it alone would set it off...I'll fine tune it and hopefully I'll get one tonight


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

FredG said:


> Mine is bigger, caught 3 at a time.


Those are slick!


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> I may just have to buy the old fashioned traps, but I'll give these clamp traps another shot tonight. The mouse definitely licked it off... I don't know how it didn't get em, the trip is very sensitive.


Hot glue an actual peanut to the bait part of the trap then put the peanut butter on top of the peanut, they will work harder on the actual peanut! I will also put two traps back to back. I have caught several by the foot as they step on the opposing trap.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Once grounded by the mouse, do they continue shocking wearing down the batteries.
Are they a firehazard, i have a friend on the FD, told me that a neighbourhood house fire started with a nine volt battery in a drawer with some loose change an receipts.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Once grounded by the mouse, do they continue shocking wearing down the batteries.
> Are they a firehazard, i have a friend on the FD, told me that a neighbourhood house fire started with a nine volt battery in a drawer with some loose change an receipts.


I have been told not to keep batteries in any drawers because of this...might not be a bad way to get rid of the truck altogether


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> Once grounded by the mouse, do they continue shocking wearing down the batteries.
> Are they a firehazard, i have a friend on the FD, told me that a neighbourhood house fire started with a nine volt battery in a drawer with some loose change an receipts.


I can believe the 9 volt battery thing. I had one in my pocket for a smoke alarm. I forgot about it and my keys shorted across the terminals. My leg kept getting warmer until I reached in my pocket to find a very hot 9 volt battery. I guess it was like a ******* hand warmer.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

No question any battery can be dangerous even a small 9 volt. I bought my electronic mouse trap at tractor Supply. It zaps them and turns off till activated again.

I have left in truck for days on end and is on in the basement of my home continuously. It's got a light that flashes when it got a mouse and a light when battery's are low. 

I guess my Warden turned if off because it was not catching anything and no evidence of mice. I can tell when a mouse gets in because they come through the hole in the floor were the gas line comes up through the floor from the basement.

The cat will stalk all night by the stove when we get a mouse. This is when I turn it on and usually find one dead on the floor and 1 or 2 in the trap. Luckily no battery issues so far.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Well, the little **** stole from me again! This is getting embarrassing...
Time to get the electric trap.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't sweat it, go find one of these, if he escapes this you got the smartest mouse in the world.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh get the rat trap not mouse. I had 3 at a time in there.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Hook a car battery up to it 
The mouse will be dust


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

no more messing around. Went with 2 of the single traps so I can set one In the truck, and one in the shop as well...just in case they start coming inside. Found a turd on my dump trailer today as well.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Not so smart now lol. That's about a $150 dollar mouse


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations...you won!


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Mr.Markus said:


> Congratulations...you won!
> 
> View attachment 197999


Hahaha! Looks like that guy had enough!


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr.Markus said:


> Congratulations...you won!
> 
> View attachment 197999


That would be hard explaining to the wife.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

That was the fastest dog Ive ever seen..


----------



## SilverPine (Dec 7, 2018)




----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

HadiCoop said:


> Not so smart now lol. That's about a $150 dollar mouse
> View attachment 197995


Put him in your pocket and you can start calling yourself "we"

so what are you going to do so it doesn't happen again?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Set out a couple of traps

Got one....
Littel bass as tards


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

#2


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Hydromaster said:


> View attachment 198099
> #2


Poor little fella.,....


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

When the wife gets home first and finds the trap...


----------



## Downeastah (Jan 16, 2020)

Make sure you clean your truck real good of any crumbs that might be in it. They carry the Hanta virus and in an enclosed place like the cab could pose a problem to your health.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

so what are you going to do so it doesn't happen again?[/QUOTE]

sold the truck, bought a tractor. Still no sign of any mice in the shop though, so that's good


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> so what are you going to do so it doesn't happen again?


sold the truck, bought a tractor. Still no sign of any mice in the shop though, so that's good[/QUOTE] If you like cats get one for the shop a female will make a nice mouser for extra protection. Males spray and is nasty.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

FredG said:


> If you like cats get one for the shop a female will make a nice mouser for extra protection. Males spray and is nasty.


Even if you don't like cats they are handy for mouse patrol. Just remember to feed them just enough to stick around, but not enough that they won't hunt...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Even if you don't like cats they are handy for mouse patrol. Just remember to feed them just enough to stick around, but not enough that they won't hunt...


Best barn cats are the ones you don't see.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

My neighbor had 21 cats a few years ago , I see 2 on patrol around my house quite often , no mice here .


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

FredG said:


> sold the truck, bought a tractor. Still no sign of any mice in the shop though, so that's good


 If you like cats get one for the shop a female will make a nice mouser for extra protection. Males spray and is nasty.[/QUOTE]
Love cats, but the wife doesn't. We just moved recently from an older building known for having mice. I'm thinking that mouse came from the old place. I'm hoping so anyways.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

SHAWZER said:


> My neighbor had 21 cats a few years ago , I see 2 on patrol around my house quite often , no mice here .


If I had to take a guess at how many cats are running around family members ranches in Wyo it be 40-50 in Med Bow and 30-40 in Lander. Both ranches have a couple houses and barns and there's a "clan" for each of them.


----------



## Downeastah (Jan 16, 2020)

I had brought up the mice because it reminded me of Rick I think his name was on Ice Road Truckers. He had mice in the cab and he'd gotten that virus they carry, dam near killed him.
Last summer I found droppings in the wife's car so we cleaned it good and made sure there weren't any nests. So far so good. 
I'm more mindful of them after seeing that show.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

yeah good fuggin luck with the mice. lately I've had some ruin the interior of my '72 vette, run the interior of my '04 silverado 2500, chewed a hole through a 2.5gallon gas can, chewed through the wiring on my '04 Silverado 1500, chewed right through the wiring (copper and all) on a Fisher plow, ruined a push mower, etc. It's an all out war on rodents here. One of their favorite places to nest in my Silverado is under the cup holder. Yank it out and look down there is you have the center console style.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

midnight pumpkin said:


> yeah good fuggin luck with the mice. lately I've had some ruin the interior of my '72 vette, run the interior of my '04 silverado 2500, chewed a hole through a 2.5gallon gas can, chewed through the wiring on my '04 Silverado 1500, chewed right through the wiring (copper and all) on a Fisher plow, ruined a push mower, etc. It's an all out war on rodents here. One of their favorite places to nest in my Silverado is under the cup holder. Yank it out and look down there is you have the center console style.


Stupid question maybe, but any insurance coverage?


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

EWSplow said:


> Stupid question maybe, but any insurance coverage?


I have not contacted the rats about my problems with mice.


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

I have been cutting bars of Irish Spring Soap into 4 pieces and placing in equipment and vehicles , seems to help .


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Chipmunk damage here, bought Bitter Apple spray at Petsmart, sprayed wiring ( stayed away from connectors) and set traps near rain 
spouts where they were hiding. Problem solved.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Cheese flavoured key rings....


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

midnight pumpkin said:


> yeah good fuggin luck with the mice. lately I've had some ruin the interior of my '72 vette, run the interior of my '04 silverado 2500, chewed a hole through a 2.5gallon gas can, chewed through the wiring on my '04 Silverado 1500, chewed right through the wiring (copper and all) on a Fisher plow, ruined a push mower, etc. It's an all out war on rodents here. One of their favorite places to nest in my Silverado is under the cup holder. Yank it out and look down there is you have the center console style.


Some of that sounds more like chipmunks than mices, and get a hungry kat.


----------



## Downeastah (Jan 16, 2020)

Along with the traps or poison, dryer sheets, and tearing everything apart, make sure to clean it real good if people eat in your vehicle. Any little tidbits will keep them coming back, and move it away from the house, garage, bird feeders, etc. Good luck


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Downeastah said:


> Along with the traps or poison, dryer sheets, and tearing everything apart, make sure to clean it real good if people eat in your vehicle. Any little tidbits will keep them coming back, and move it away from the house, garage, bird feeders, etc. Good luck


And moth balls. 
Spearmint also keeps the critters out and smells better.


----------



## Mike NY (Feb 2, 2009)

I've recently had good luck w/ the "walk the plank" traps. Caught 3 mice the first night in one bucket, 2 mice in the second.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mike NY said:


> I've recently had good luck w/ the "walk the plank" traps. Caught 3 mice the first night in one bucket, 2 mice in the second.


I forgot about those contraptions. Built one in the early 80s for my garage.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

after I posted on here I cleaned my truck out(now my old/backup) and set 2 snap traps. Caught one by the next morning. Reset the trap and another winner this morning. If they get into my new truck it's not going to be pretty.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> And moth balls.
> Spearmint also keeps the critters out and smells better.


https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6Sbo2aXSr5QOixsVOWaTX7Tb5fEkEEIIaAvM2EALw_wcB

give this stuff a try. works good and does not have "that smell" that mothballs have.


----------



## midnight pumpkin (Jan 27, 2017)

Philbilly2 said:


> https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/p...6Sbo2aXSr5QOixsVOWaTX7Tb5fEkEEIIaAvM2EALw_wcB
> 
> give this stuff a try. works good and does not have "that smell" that mothballs have.


Thanks for that, funny thing is that's the exact only "stuff" I've ever tried. While cleaning the truck I removed 2 of those bags. Not impressed with their efficacy, wasn't very into their smell either.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

midnight pumpkin said:


> Thanks for that, funny thing is that's the exact only "stuff" I've ever tried. While cleaning the truck I removed 2 of those bags. Not impressed with their efficacy, wasn't very into their smell either.


we use it in the farm machines and I use it under my hot tub in the winter... maybe the mice don't like it or maybe they just have a better food source near by?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> we use it in the farm machines and I use it under my hot tub in the winter... maybe the mice don't like it or maybe they just have a better food source near by?


Mice are probably grazing on Korn left behind from Combining.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

We have been spraying peppermint oil mixed with water in a spray bottle and had good luck in the tractors and bobcats.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Those rodent repellent bags are nasty. My truck had them in it and I cannot get the horrendous smell out of there. It's like somebody dumped the stuff in the vents or something. Anytime I run defrost heat the windows have to be cracked or i'll die of the stinch from that crap.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

rippinryno said:


> Those rodent repellent bags are nasty. My truck had them in it and I cannot get the horrendous smell out of there. It's like somebody dumped the stuff in the vents or something. Anytime I run defrost heat the windows have to be cracked or i'll die of the stinch from that crap.


Could be worse...chewed up wiring,etc


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

rippinryno said:


> Those rodent repellent bags are nasty. My truck had them in it and I cannot get the horrendous smell out of there. It's like somebody dumped the stuff in the vents or something. Anytime I run defrost heat the windows have to be cracked or i'll die of the stinch from that crap.


You will probably need to get or borrow an ozone generator. Or take it to a good detailing shop and leave it for a day, they will have one.


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Our daughter who has only had her license for a few months called on her way into work yesterday. Said she had no signals and wipers won't shut off.

Checked it out this morning and sure enough can't shut the wipers off and signals don't work. Took the positive lead of the battery for a few seconds then put it back on and everything works as it should. Go to tighten the positive lead back on properly and notice a mouse nest beside the battery.
Really this was just a computer fluck and not a wiring issue courtesy of the mice. Vehicle moves almost every day too, mice must move in quick.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

DeVries said:


> Our daughter who has only had her license for a few months called on her way into work yesterday. Said she had no signals and wipers won't shut off.
> 
> Checked it out this morning and sure enough can't shut the wipers off and signals don't work. Took the positive lead of the battery for a few seconds then put it back on and everything works as it should. Go to tighten the positive lead back on properly and notice a mouse nest beside the battery.
> Really this was just a computer fluck and not a wiring issue courtesy of the mice. Vehicle moves almost every day too, mice must move in quick.


More plastics are being made from soy. This is one reason for more mice infestations.


----------



## abbe (Sep 8, 2009)

Im currently battling the local mouse population. I've declared all out war actually. We just moved into our new shop which is on a large(ish) wooded parcel. They have gotten into just about all of our equipment. Excavators, loaders, etc. Ive got traps, sticky pads, bait balls, bait blocks, you name it. I went for quantity. Kill them from all sides.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mountain Bob said:


> More plastics are being made from soy. This is one reason for more mice infestations.


Dang it i knew that was why they chew wires. Old age got me again...that and going to HS in the 70s.


----------



## m_ice (Aug 12, 2012)

About the only use for a cat is being a mouser. We are surrounded by fields and have a couple of barn cats.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

abbe said:


> Im currently battling the local mouse population. I've declared all out war actually. We just moved into our new shop which is on a large(ish) wooded parcel. They have gotten into just about all of our equipment. Excavators, loaders, etc. Ive got traps, sticky pads, bait balls, bait blocks, you name it. I went for quantity. Kill them from all sides.


Ultrasonic?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

abbe said:


> Im currently battling the local mouse population. I've declared all out war actually. We just moved into our new shop which is on a large(ish) wooded parcel. They have gotten into just about all of our equipment. Excavators, loaders, etc. Ive got traps, sticky pads, bait balls, bait blocks, you name it. I went for quantity. Kill them from all sides.


I've had luck with moth balls, but the odor is horrendous. 
Try peppermint.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

m_ice said:


> About the only use for a cat is being a mouser. We are surrounded by fields and have a couple of barn cats.


They also do a good job on bunnys too.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

If you guys havent used the 5 gallon bucket trap door lid for your sheds i highly recommend it. My friend fills buckets with mice. I have 2 barn cats that do quite well. I feed them as much as they want for food and they still murder mice on a regular baais.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rippinryno said:


> If you guys havent used the 5 gallon bucket trap door lid for your sheds i highly recommend it. My friend fills buckets with mice. I have 2 barn cats that do quite well. I feed them as much as they want for food and they still murder mice on a regular baais.


Barn cats don't get fed, they fend for themselves.


----------



## rippinryno (Nov 14, 2019)

Mine get fed. I go through about 1 meow mix 12lb bag in a months time. They don't hog it like i've seen inside cats do, but they always have it and they eat it for supplemental nutrition. I also take my barn cats to the vet. These aren't ferrel.

here is the easy trap i was referring too. I don't use this personally because i have cats, but a buddy of mine does.

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09FF45DN8


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rippinryno said:


> Mine get fed. I go through about 1 meow mix 12lb bag in a months time. They don't hog it like i've seen inside cats do, but they always have it and they eat it for supplemental nutrition. I also take my barn cats to the vet. These aren't ferrel.
> 
> here is the easy trap i was referring too. I don't use this personally because i have cats, but a buddy of mine does.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B09FF45DN8


Best barn cats are rarely seen, just like the prey they're feeding in.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

I store our boat in the neighbor's barn, and after the first year, there was a mouse nest and a strong urine smell. Spread about 15 scented dryer sheets in it the last few years, and no more mice. Going to do the same when I cover the car for the year.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

jomama45 said:


> I store our boat in the neighbor's barn, and after the first year, there was a mouse nest and a strong urine smell. Spread about 15 scented dryer sheets in it the last few years, and no more mice. Going to do the same when I cover the car for the year.


Its a good thing the old lady isn't a plowsite...


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

jomama45 said:


> I store our boat in the neighbor's barn, and after the first year, there was a mouse nest and a strong urine smell. Spread about 15 scented dryer sheets in it the last few years, and no more mice. Going to do the same when I cover the car for the year.


Yep,unscented,if possible, but the most"all natural' ones that are made from plant extracts. As these plants are toxic to rodents,and they know it.


----------



## Mountain Bob (Nov 12, 2017)

Mountain Bob said:


> Yep,unscented,if possible, but the most"all natural' ones that are made from plant extracts. As these plants are toxic to rodents,and they know it.


These are usually the cheapest ones to buy,also.


----------



## jomama45 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mountain Bob said:


> These are usually the cheapest ones to buy,also.


I just go to the dollar store and get the small box of Gain scented ones.....


----------

